# De hairing pig



## beerman

Ok I skinned my pig all but the hams. How do you get the hair off so you can brine and smoke them? Also how would you de hair a whole pig for roasting?
Thanks guys
Brian


----------



## jhm47

Dip them in 180 - 200 degree water till the hair scrapes off easily.  Much like scalding a chicken before picking the feathers off.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

beerman - you cant just say this: "Ok I skinned my pig all but the hams"

so.... what happened? what did you think? pix?

one way to dehair the pigs is by torching them. go get ya a big old propane torch and fire it up. check it out:
http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2009/12/cooking-whole-hog-underground.html

we did this with our pigs one year - it worked. 

great work and share the details!


----------



## beerman

Actually it didn't work out to good, was going to use my come a long after I shot it to get it over the fence, to long didn't work. So 45 min later me and my wife dragged it out of the pen (it had been raining for the last 3 days so about a foot of nasty mud) we get it to my hoist and guess what? damm hoist blew a  pump sooo cut the whole thing up on a piece of plywood on the ground  fun fun fun heheheh


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

oh no! well, brother..... at least you know thats about how bad it can be. onward and upward!

just enjoy the heck out of the bacon

;-)


----------



## nrnmedic

this is how we do it in south louisiana - after removing the innards, lay him on a big table, like a picnic table. set a large pot of water to a rolling boil, then using a sauce pan, pour some of the boiling water over a part of the hog. using a large knife blade, scrpe the hair from the section you poured the boiling water on. repeat with the next section until done...


----------



## Hollow Point

Exactly how nrnmedic explained.  I am also from SW Louisiana and this is exactly how we dehair a young pig to roast, or a bigger one to make homemade cracklins.


----------

